# Egg share a possibility?! Help needed



## katteach (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi
Im Kat im 29 and have a dd who has just turned 3!
She was conceived without any problems but was born via a messy c-section
which has damaged my tubes beyond repair! 
Our only option for a sibling is IVF and we are looking at the possibility of egg sharing
I understand there are lots of tests that need to be done but before
we start down the road i need to know if you can egg share even if youve had chlamydia in the past?
I caught it form a stupid choice of boyfriend when i was 16! I only had it a few weeks and it didnt cause me any damage 
but i always knew it could cause me problems later in life!
Sorry for the waffle hope someone can help so i dont embarrass myself at the clinic!
Thanks
Kat xxx


----------



## lolalove (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Kat

I am just about to egg share at the Lister Clinic. I had to have swabs done for chlamydia before i could proceed . Have the swab done, they never ask you directly if you have ever had it. If it doesnt show up then is should not be a problem. Good luck x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

A previous infection wont prevent you ebing able to egg share.  They just need to check that there is no active infection.  Good Luck x


----------

